

Ask HN: Best way to collect data from your users on Facebook page? - az

Say I want to crowdsource all the starbucks locations across the country. How can I get my facebook 'fans' that liked my page (or not) to contribute the data they already know?  They click the small application icon on my page and add the appropriate info.<p>I looked into adding a wiki, but that might be too complicated, although I want it to be editable by other users (with admin capabilities for me).  This way the list stays up to date.<p>Google forms for spreadsheets can work (not sure how to add it to fb page stationary besides for a wall post), but its not easily edited.  I can make the spreadsheet public but it doesn't have that 'fill out the form' feel.<p>Any suggestions to collect this data on facebook?
======
resposivefail
Ask at expert-exchange, they know everything.

